# Worlds Fastest Ebike Most Anyone Can Make For Under $1000.



## BobDiode (Apr 16, 2009)

Not Including Thunder Power Batteries.
All parts are listed for this build if you are interested in a quality Ebike with 90% over all efficiency with a 3 speed hub for the motor and pedaling with separate freewheeling. It can be built in a few hours.

It amazes me that so many people spend so much $$ on a heavy hub motor. Then spend three times as much as their bike and motor costs to buy more expensive Lithium batteries than they would otherwise need to get any performance.

It seems that the Ebike manufactures will never be able to compete with a 9 pound PM Alternator motor.

This is what a Ebike will do with a home made 5 pound PM alternator Motor with heavy (80 pounds of non Lithium) batteries at 48 volts not using over 22 Amp Hours or 1056 Watts. The 10 pound PM alternators on Ebay have 10 times more power with a 4" diameter X 1" rotor. These strong, efficient motors can be and should be current limited for legal and safe ebike use. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxj4i5VLxf8


----------

